
The World’s Oldest Blockchain Has Been Hiding in the New York Times Since 1995 - tysone
https://motherboard.vice.com/amp/en_us/article/j5nzx4/what-was-the-first-blockchain
======
iamNumber4
I call bullshit, with being the first block chain. There are examples of
depression era script currencies where the individual holding the currency
would sign their name on the currency when they spent it, so the current owner
knows who owes the amount of the script currency. There are example in the
smithsonion from 1933

